# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Giggity giggity gigas!!!

## LadyOhh

So someone managed to convince me that I needed one.

So here she is!!! 

She who is yet to be named, but is totally cool..

----------


## mooingtricycle

am i gonna guess who that Someone was!? 

FWC FOR THE WORLD!

----------


## wilomn

Kinda makes those little fatties you have so many of seem like slugs in the snow doesn't she?

----------


## LadyOhh

> Kinda makes those little fatties you have so many of seem like slugs in the snow doesn't she?


She is so docile...

I took her out a couple of times already, we were chilling and communing.

LOVE her.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> She is so docile...
> 
> I took her out a couple of times already, we were chilling and communing.
> 
> LOVE her.


Youre hooked  :Good Job:  :ROFL:

----------


## waltah!

That's awesome, Heather! FWC are really cool. Hopefully she stats sweet for you :Smile:

----------

